# Anyone one tried these scales?



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone tried this bit of brewing kit from Acaia?

http://acaia.myshopify.com/


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've got one from the Kickstarter project. Use them everyday, they're very pretty and super functional for pour over. I don't use the app daily as I find some aspects of it a bit cumbersome but it's always improving and is a great way to plan, monitor and record your brews.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15933-Acaia-Coffee-Scales


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grindsmiths in Manchester are the uk distributor now


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Any idea of a UK price?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dan has been quoted a price I believe via twitter from grindsmiths of

£138 plus shipping of £8


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> Any idea of a UK price?


Trying to get a price list emailed to me now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep scales are £138 plus shipping ( same price quoted as or Bigdan )

If you want two the price is £250 for shipping

I have asked if there are further discounts to on 5 or 10 units


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So about £80 direct, whats the import tax/vat/shipping costs i wonder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> So about £80 direct, whats the import tax/vat/shipping costs i wonder?


If you put shipping at$30 then rough calculation comes in at £110-115

That's based on them being sent as " scales " which according to the website I used are duty free ...


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think it's scientific instruments that are duty free so maybe scaled are classed as that


----------



## nobeans (Aug 11, 2014)

From what I gather they are planning to add an option for espresso measuring as well as brew into the app at some stage.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok had a chat with grindsmiths and an order of 5 or more would be

£118 per unit plus shipping

For clarity , I'm at not currently interested in these scales or setting up a group buy for them , just relating prices as communicated to me ,


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

nobeans said:


> From what I gather they are planning to add an option for espresso measuring as well as brew into the app at some stage.


Where did you see that nobeans? I'm quite excited about that!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

One of the l1 owners on the l1 forum has said the same thing!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah yes!.

Backed 'Em,

Bought 'Em,

Sold' Em,

Forgot 'Em!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Ah yes!.
> 
> Backed 'Em,
> 
> ...


Not worth the money?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

For brewed yes. For espresso, No, in my opinion.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Ah yes!.
> 
> Backed 'Em,
> 
> ...


Bought 'Em, (cheers DB)

Love 'Em,

Use 'Em every day without fail,

Wouldn't be without 'Em

Worth every penny (IMHO)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Are they waterproof?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Splashproof maybe. The top and the edges are all one piece of plastic so wipes clean. Wouldn't want to get any water in underneath though.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

But large enough that any errant pours wouldn't cause any harm... I've lost count the number of scales I've killed because of this!

It might be a good investment in those terms!


----------



## nobeans (Aug 11, 2014)

Daren said:


> Where did you see that nobeans? I'm quite excited about that!


I saw a chap called Frans post it on the HB and londinium forums. He got in touch with them to find out. No timeline though..


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

My issue was that they are just too big to fit under the group on my machine. Which is why I think they're great for brewed but not for Espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> My issue was that they are just too big to fit under the group on my machine. Which is why I think they're great for brewed but not for Espresso.


Same hear , if you use spouts the are too fat


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkyP said:


> Are they waterproof?


They are not 100% waterproof, but I'd described them as shower proof. Certainly better than any scale I've owned previously. The only place liquid might get in if you poured liquid over the top might be at the micro USB charging point at the rear. This could be easily sorted with a usb socket cover (you can get them for a quid on eBay)

Mine have had lots of drenchings with no problems at all.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> My issue was that they are just too big to fit under the group on my machine. Which is why I think they're great for brewed but not for Espresso.


For anyone considering getting them for espresso duties - They are a good inch thick.

For espresso size cups I have no bother. If I want anything larger than an espresso cup then I have to use the naked pf.

The disadvantages are outweighed by the advantages.... I love that they are scales and timer in one. It saves on clutter. They are also super quick to react.


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone got the Lunar model?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PuFFaH said:


> Anyone got the Lunar model?


At £189 a set , unlilkely .... @fransg has some and made some clips


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Just thought that with some on here spending major bucks on other coffee making equip that someone would not consider this expensive.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PuFFaH said:


> Just thought that with some on here spending major bucks on other coffee making equip that someone would not consider this expensive.


Brewista seems to have solved alot of people's scales desires

I have the acaia and they work for me as brewed and espresso ( fit under my drop tray with cups )

My machines has a timer built in , so alot of the functions i dont really use or need


----------

